# 30 year old Beginner Snowboarder, Rules to follow?



## alvarosarria

Hello people, 
Name's Al, I'm from Bellevue WA and I am completely new to snowboarding. I've done it once at Baker and it was an awesome experience, so awesome that I just finished buying all my gear and I'm ready to go out to other/closer mountains and tackle the sport I've been dying to do since I was 17 (always lived in FL 'til recently). 

Anyway, as a newbie, what are some rules that I should follow so I'm on the way of other people that are more experienced? What should I avoid so that I'm not a burden on experienced riders? I basically want to get out of the way as much as possible in the mean time that I "catch up" and can go down the hill gracefully. 

If you've ever been "mad" at a noob for being on your way, what would recommend him do?
Anyway, just trying to get the social anxiety part of this sport out of the way!
Hope you guys have good suggestions and a safe season to you all!


----------



## snowklinger

Just stay within your ability to ride. 99.9% of the time my head is on a swivel and I can dodge the idiot missile, but nobody can help you from being plastered to a tree or scorpioned on hardpack.

Don't strap in remotely close to where people are unloading from the lift, or even where their exit lines take them. Its annoying and embarrassing. Shitloads of dumbass snowboarders do this. Fucking shitloads. Don't be one of them. 

Learn to touch your toes and strap in standing up, it ain't hard.

Spend money on properly fitted boots. Use beat up used cheap boards and bindings that fit with no particular attention to detail until you have like 100 days or so under your belt. At this point spending more money on bindings and board is worthwhile.

Awesome boots now.

Leave the GoPro at home.

For the most part everyone is having way to much fun to give a shit about you, try to not get hurt or worry about them.


----------



## timmytard

Best tip someone showed me when I first started.

When you go to do your bindings up.

Stand on your good leg & use the board like a plow.

Push the snow in front of you, until you have a nice little ledge that your board sits in without wanting to move.

Then put your other foot in & do them up tight.

You will never, ever sit in the snow again.

Pretty soon after, you'll stop getting wet all together.


TT


----------



## chomps1211

alvarosarria said:


> ….Anyway, as a newbie, what are some rules that I should follow so I'm on the way of other people that are more experienced? What should I avoid so that I'm not a burden on experienced riders? I basically want to get out of the way as much as possible…
> 
> If you've ever been "mad" at a noob for being on your way, what would recommend him do?


I'll bite,.. You sound like you've been bitten by the stoke so I'll give you the b.o.d. and assume that this is no troll,...

1st, Familiarize yourself with the "code of conduct!" _You,..?_ In most instances, You are not responsible to "_get out of the way_" of others folks on the hill unless you are like stopped in the middle of it or something! _ DON'T DO THAT!!_

Honestly,.. take a lesson or two to make sure you are learning to ride safe and within your ability at all times. You've got more to worry about from skiers below you than you do from boarders above you! LOL!!!

As for getting mad at a NooB,… At the point that I'm mad enough that I'm actually getting into it with them,…? I usually recommend they engage in a procedure that is anatomically impossible! :hairy:


----------



## jtg

alvarosarria said:


> Hello people,
> Name's Al, I'm from Bellevue WA and I am completely new to snowboarding. I've done it once at Baker and it was an awesome experience, so awesome that I just finished buying all my gear and I'm ready to go out to other/closer mountains and tackle the sport I've been dying to do since I was 17 (always lived in FL 'til recently).
> 
> Anyway, as a newbie, what are some rules that I should follow so I'm on the way of other people that are more experienced? What should I avoid so that I'm not a burden on experienced riders? I basically want to get out of the way as much as possible in the mean time that I "catch up" and can go down the hill gracefully.
> 
> If you've ever been "mad" at a noob for being on your way, what would recommend him do?
> Anyway, just trying to get the social anxiety part of this sport out of the way!
> Hope you guys have good suggestions and a safe season to you all!


Don't worry about it too much and don't worry about looking like an idiot. Every year there are noobs and tourists, and we were all there once. It's not common that someone will give you shit for trying to learn. If they do, whatever.

Biggest thing, when you stop to take a break part way down a run, make sure you move to the side of the run and leave as much room as possible. A lot of people will just sit down in the middle which is annoying.

Second, when you sit on the side, try to make sure you aren't in the landing for a natural jump or side-hit, or blocking the take-off to one. Sometimes riders have a favorite hit on the side of a run and if they can't hit it because someone was in the way, that sucks and you'll make them cranky. Often these aren't obvious if you don't know about them, so don't worry about it too much, but it's something to pay attention to.

Since you're in Bellevue, go on weekdays as much as possible as opposed to weekend. Weekends are better than nothing, but weekdays are so much better. Way less busy, more freedom to experiment on the hill, uncrowded lessons if you want them. Baker is a really bad first mountain, there is no beginner terrain there, so if you still had fun, you'll like the other mountains a lot better. 

Don't go up the chair alone if there is a big line. It's way nicer to ride an empty chair with a snowboard because it's uncomfortable, and much less intimidating as a beginner, but avoid that if it's busy at all. Let the other 3 people you are crammed against know that you'll probably fall getting off and apologize in advance. Find out what side of the chair is easier for you to unload on and ask if you can go on that side while still in the lift line. You will fall when unloading, just get used to it, it's going to happen the first couple days. Stay low, and roll out of the way QUICKLY when you do 

Assume people below you can't see you and can't react to you - riders down the hill from you always have the right of way. At the same time, if you see someone bombing down, it's usually better to give them room and let them go by rather than assume they will avoid you.

Other than that, there aren't many rules, and most people are pretty chill.

Where do you plan to ride this year?


----------



## slyder

I'm with Chomps....

Welcome, and everything you read above is great advice. 

Chair lift unloading will probably be the 2nd most difficult part. 
ppl in the lift que will know right away that your a begginer. Once you on the chair with them chat them up a bit telling them this fact. When I see a beginner and I talk with them I let them tell me how they would like to unload. They prefer to go 1st, last, left right middle. Don't matter to me just let me know, I will stay clear to give you the best chance to off load safely and successfully. Most riders will do the same for ya. 
As stated above, when you do go down, don't lay there like a wounded seal. Roll, slide, hop, crawl, just get yourself off to the side. regain your composer and strap in and ride. It's not embarrassing, it happens. I still wipe out once in a while off loading. 

Well have a great time that is what it is about.


----------



## Kevin137

Common sense is king, a few properly conducted lessons with a good instructor is worth every single penny that you will pay. 

Lifts and unloading are always going to be an issue, just don't be "one of them" that is an idiot and you will be ok, practice a little on the nursery slope with only 1 foot strapped, falling getting of the lift can hurt and while it does happen a little practice it won't happen to YOU. By YOU i mean the idiot strapping in while everyone else is trying to get off where you are sitting...! It is a pet hate of a lot of people, and probably the only thing that really can be seriously annoying on a regular basis... As SLYDER says, courtesy goes a long way, and other boarders will always give you room if they know you are new/ish, i always let skiers go 1st regardless, they can get away a lot quicker, but if they do stop to wait in front of me, i will simply run them down, it is just how it is. And i will not think twice about running over the skis of someone who does stop in front when exiting a lift...!!!

Common sense with where you stop is key when on the slopes, always try and stop to the side if you are gonna stop for anything more than a few seconds, but never worry about who is behind you, that is there look out. It is easy to see who is ahead and to the front, but snowboarding has a blind spot, you will soon pick up how to deal with this, but don't let it panic you.

Stay in your comfort zone in terms of slope, don't push to run blacks etc to early, your skill level will leave you hurt and egg on your face, it is also very very tiring for you as your fitness and muscle memory will not be upto it to start with...!

Stay away from the park, for now anyway, you will get in the way, and you could cause an accident, if you have to run down a park run, then stay away from the features, and never ever cut in front of a rail landing or jump, you will get seriously hurt...

But most of all, enjoy yourself and have fun...!!! :hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro

Don't bogart that doobie.........puff, puff, pass. Fuckin' noobs not passin it, piss me off.


----------



## vajohn

I agree with first post...learn to strap in standing up and stay out of the way of people getting off lifts. Other than that, just have fun and try not to hurt yourself or somebody else. Experienced riders are not going to care about you getting in the way, we fly by people all day long. 

If you do build enough confidence to go in the park, just don't get in the way. Definitely do not block the landings unless something is broken or dislocated and you can't move.


----------



## cookiedog

timmytard said:


> Best tip someone showed me when I first started.
> 
> When you go to do your bindings up.
> 
> Stand on your good leg & use the board like a plow.
> 
> Push the snow in front of you, until you have a nice little ledge that your board sits in without wanting to move.
> 
> Then put your other foot in & do them up tight.
> 
> You will never, ever sit in the snow again.
> 
> Pretty soon after, you'll stop getting wet all together.
> 
> 
> TT


+1. I do the same.


----------



## radiomuse210

I think the most I get annoyed is on the lifts. If a noob lets me know they are a beginner and they are probably gonna fall, that allows me to adjust and steer clear of them. I can usually tell if someone is new to the sport, but I appreciate the courtesy. And once you get off the lift - keep moving til you are out of the way. If you fall, either roll, scoot, crawl, whatever to get out of the main exit path THEN work on getting back up. Everyone falls - especially in the beginning and especially getting off the lift. Hell I still have occasional lift wipe outs (usually caused by someone else, but sometimes it's slick getting off - shit happens) and i get myself out of the way as quickly as possible. It drives me crazy when people just lay there like derpy-doos. GET UP! If you get off successfully, still keep moving. Usually snowboard folks are good about this, but I hate when skiers get off and just fucking stand there. Move already. 

Stopping in the middle of the slope, as others have said, is obnoxious. Sometimes people can't see you if they are coming from over a hill or something like that. It's just not safe for anyone. It's annoying seeing folks who obviously should still be on green runs on the blues or blacks. It's too much for their ability level, they are wiping out everywhere or just out of control, and again it makes it suck for everyone. If I'm on a green, I know I can expect beginners - and beginners themselves aren't a problem if they practice common courtesy. Everyone started as a beginner. I love seeing people out there really busting their ass to learn. Most people are really cool and willing to help - being friendly goes a long way. It's the people - new or not - that seem oblivious to everyone around them and ride like they are the only ones on the mountain that catch some shit.

Oh and I also can't stand when people get to the top of a run and just hang around. Skiers just standing there or boarders just sitting in the snow. I don't understand why people stand up there and just look around, but it bugs me when I'm trying to find a spot to strap in and get on the slope.


----------



## ekb18c

I really never understood why more boarders don't just strap in while standing up? I'm not a very flexible guy and I can strap in while standing up easily. I just hate it when a pack of boarders just line up next to each other going horizontally across at the start of the runs, blockikng the start of the run! 

1) Strap in along the side of the run, not in the middle.
2) After you fall, because you will, look up hill first before to make sure you won't cut anyone off. Then start again.
3) When getting off the chair - tell people you are a new so they will know to get out of your way or just jet away from you. 
4) Lock your board up or check it in somewhere when you are at the base for lunch or whatever. Losing a board just sucks.
5) Don't get drunk as a newbie.

edit: I started 2 years ago when I was 35yrs old.


----------



## neni

Noble question, I'm sure you'll have the common sense to avoid most annoying behaviour. 

Don't concentrate too much on not being an annoyance, you'll be anyway  :happy: I don't mind when noobs fall, crawl, hop all over intermediate slopes and in lift lines, we all have been there. As long as we can _see_ you, we can give way or get around you. Just two things from my side: 



slyder said:


> when you do go down, don't lay there like a wounded seal. Roll, slide, hop, crawl, just get yourself off to the side. regain your composer and strap in and ride. It's not embarrassing, it happens. I still wipe out once in a while off loading.


The same is true on narrow tracks and especially on tracks with secluded (right word?) curves (where you don't see what's around the bend), behind slope-edges or jumps. Roll, slide, hop, crawl, just get yourself off to the side, it's just dangerous to stay in the middle of spot where you’re not seen by others. 

What drives me mad tho is when ppl hit slopes way out of their limits and then side slip on the backside edge down the entire slope, scraping all the good away . I HATE THIS. So my wish: don't overestimate yourself and hit slopes too difficult for you. That's where all the noob sympathy ends!  Take it slow, progress bit by bit, those black runs can wait a little. You'll have way more fun to hit them when you're confident and not fearfully skidding them down on your butt.

On open slopes: just have fun. Welcome to the addiction! :jumping1:


----------



## radiomuse210

ekb18c said:


> I really never understood why more boarders don't just strap in while standing up?



In my area, we deal with a lot of hard pack and icey conditions. When it's hard and slick out there, it can be hard to make a trough or keep the board steady enough to strap in standing up. Sometimes I'm just being lazy and plop down somewhere out of the way. It's nice to not get your butt wet and have to get back up from sitting down though, so it's a good thing to learn.


----------



## larrytbull

Board Slapping! As a newbie you need to learn the fine art of Board Slapping, to let those damn skiers know they need to give you some room while waiting in line for the lift. :crazy7: :crazy7:

Edit: I was 49 when I first Strapped in, so welcome to the club


----------



## ekb18c

I have to deal with hard pack or ice as well so I just take my heel edge and dig it into the hard snow/ice, making a platform for me to balance on.


----------



## radiomuse210

ekb18c said:


> I have to deal with hard pack or ice as well so I just take my heel edge and dig it into the hard snow/ice, making a platform for me to balance on.


That's what I usually do as well, but sometimes (around here anyway) you can't get in there well enough and the board still ends up sliding around. I don't have too much of an issue with it either way - I was just pointing out that for beginner it might not always be as easy as it seems and reasons why someone might want to sit down to strap in. Definitely something to learn how to do if only for the convenience factor.


----------



## mosf88

I'd advise you to take lessons. You'll progress so much faster, and enjoy it so much more. If money is tight and it means less riding, you'll still have a better season because you'll be enjoying it more.


----------



## cerebroside

Lots of good advice in this thread.



neni said:


> ... especially on tracks with secluded (right word?) curves (where you don't see what's around the bend), behind slope-edges or jumps. Roll, slide, hop, crawl, just get yourself off to the side, it's just dangerous to stay in the middle of spot where you’re not seen by others.
> ...


Blind curve or blind corner would be the term you're after. This is probably the one I worry most about. If people can see you then they can avoid you and you're fine 99% of the time. But if you're sitting down on the far side of a crest and people coming over can't see you...


----------



## chomps1211

ekb18c said:


> *I really never understood why more boarders don't just strap in while standing up? *


_Here's your answer!_ 


ekb18c said:


> I have to deal with hard pack or ice as well so I just take my heel edge and dig it into the hard snow/ice, making a platform for me to balance on.





radiomuse210 said:


> In my area, we deal with a lot of hard pack and icey conditions. *When it's hard and slick out there, it can be hard to make a trough or keep the board steady enough to strap in standing up...*


In the very, very beginning,.. I had some real trouble with the board starting to "Take Off" the second I lifted my free foot to try and strap it in! So,… I sat down to strap in! 

That didn't last long. Once I saw someone "chop" a ledge/platform to keep their board [relatively] level and in place while they finished strapping in? That's what I did! Even now, after I put back on some weight,..? I can still manage to bend down to strap in. Young, flexible kids and adults,….? If you're sitting it's cuz you're lazy, scared, or no one showed you how to do it proper! 

btw,… I'll b 54 in about 3 weeks, stepped on my first snowboard at 50! You're in decent company here!

Oh,.. and I *ALWAYS* warned the innocents who by chance found themselves riding the lifts with me about my "NooBness" and how spastic my lift dismounts tended to be!!! :embarrased1: *That,* is something people will _definitely_ appreciate!!!!


----------



## F1EA

First of all: A noob at 30 is not that bad.

Strapping while sitting is no big deal. I strap standing up, but i dont think it annoys anyone if you strap while sitting. So try both and pick whichever you prefer.

Defintely do not sit down to take a selfie, enjoy the scenery, catch your breath, wait for your noobier gf, etc in the middle where people can't see you. Some people ride way faster than you and others have absolutely no control... so get out of the way. It's more than just courtesy, it is safer for you. So before you sit, look uphill, make sure others can see you while you're sitting where yuu plan to sit.

Chairlifts... just don't try to grab others when you get off. As long as you dont knock people off, nobody will hate you for being clumsy.

What Snowklinger said: leave the Gopro at home! You suck. Your footage will be boring, it will take away from actually learning and it will make you clumsier while riding down paying attention to that camera instead of the guy you're about to ram into. Unless you're already in decent control, you can use it as a learning tool. But take a lesson instead.

Take a lesson. Group or private.

Don't be THAT guy. Push your limits, but stay within what's reasonable. You want to tell your friends you did a Triple Black... but #1 nobody cares #2 everyone will know you looked like a goof #3 you will probably get hurt or hurt someone else.

Take another lesson.

Have fun. You're 30, you won't be a pro. Ride for fun and enjoy your days.
If you ever skateboarded, snowboarding is easier (in the sense that you will stop being god-awful way sooner).

When in doubt... ask. Nobody will laugh at you unless you're being an idiot. You can be wrong, you can be confused. Everyody has been and everyone usually is....

Shred on! knowing no matter how bad you are, you already are looking 1,000x better than those kooks with teo planks on their feet. 

:snowboard4: see? 
much better than :skibanana:


----------



## timmytard

slyder said:


> I'm with Chomps....
> 
> Welcome, and everything you read above is great advice.
> 
> Chair lift unloading will probably be the 2nd most difficult part.
> ppl in the lift que will know right away that your a begginer. Once you on the chair with them chat them up a bit telling them this fact. When I see a beginner and I talk with them I let them tell me how they would like to unload. They prefer to go 1st, last, left right middle. Don't matter to me just let me know, I will stay clear to give you the best chance to off load safely and successfully. Most riders will do the same for ya.
> As stated above, when you do go down, don't lay there like a wounded seal. Roll, slide, hop, crawl, just get yourself off to the side. regain your composer and strap in and ride. It's not embarrassing, it happens. I still wipe out once in a while off loading.
> 
> Well have a great time that is what it is about.


Something that should help, when you're on the chair pulling up to get off of it.

DON'T stand up right away.
For some reason beginners feel the need to stand up the second their dangling feet touch the ground.

I watch this almost every chair.

People stand up right away & push off with their hands, all that does is pre-load the chair for bounce back.

They don't really go anywhere, but the chair swings back then smashes into the back of their leg.
But the chair doesn't stop moving, so after it smashes them it continues to push them for another foot or two.

These are violent collisions by any means, but these people suck,

If the 1st smash doesn't wipe em out, it almost always puts them out of balance enough that the push wipes em out for sure.

Sit on the chair for as long as you can, a half a second longer than everyone else, gives you a clear path.


TT


----------



## 70'sskater

alvarosarria, welcome to the Eastside. Just head up to Snoqualmie Pass where most people in Seattle/Eastside learn to board or ski. You will prob get tired after a few hrs of riding/falling so dont waste your time driving to Baker/Crystal or Stevens. Try to get up at least once or twice a week so you can keep building on each session. Other than that u will figure things out and people will help u on the mountain. Once you get better then head to the bigger mountains in the PNW. But starting off, just go to Snoqualmie.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Lots of good tips here so I'll only reinforce a few that were important to me - I started snowboarding when I was 32:

- Alerting the other people on the lift that you're new and may have issues staying upright when unloading is greatly appreciated. Keep your head up when getting off the lift - if you look down you're going down. When people ask me about snowboarding I tell them that learning to snowboard isn't all that hard - getting off the lift is.

- Take a lesson - I can't emphasize that enough. Learning how to fall correctly is important so you don't break anything - especially your wrists.

- A helmet and padded shorts will keep your noggin and your ass safe - I still wear impact shorts.


----------



## EastCoastChris

Yeah...I broke my wrists first time on a board. Tuck man. Tuck! 

If I could purge all boarding knowledge from my brain I wouldnt have thought I switch riding as an 'advanced' skill. I would have done it every day at least part of the day from day 1.

Well...day 2 cuz of the wrist issue. But it was a total pita to go back and "learn" switch a couple seasons in. Particularly when its so much easier to default to shred down groomers with your buddies.


----------



## ButteryGoodness

F1EA said:


> Chairlifts... just don't try to grab others when you get off. As long as you dont knock people off, nobody will hate you for being clumsy.


if the chairlift fits 3 or more, try to sit on the sides too! it's harder for a beginner to get off the center spot.



F1EA said:


> leave the Gopro at home! You suck. Your footage will be boring, it will take away from actually learning and it will make you clumsier while riding down paying attention to that camera instead of the guy you're about to ram into.


This. I've seen multiple new boarders crash into others because they were too engrossed with making sure they were holding their selfie stick at the right angle.


----------

